# Top Secret Fantasy Revelation...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Something big in the works has been mentioned by scoopdeta on Warseer. 

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191577

I feel it's definitely worth a mention despite my own thoughts on its validity.



scoopdeta said:


> So I just landed back from a short trip to visit with those crazy red coats on the otherside of the pond. My job in the military provides me a great deal of opportunity to explore the ins and outs of the world. Well needless to say when I went to the island I wanted to see the roots of GW...just so happened that one of my hosts brother works inside a development studio of a company that may or may not have a connection with a company that is mentioned quite a bit in this forum. Thats about as much as I will divulge on that subject... After some conversating he was able to arrange a late night game and visit to the studio. It was possibly the coolest Warhammer experience I have had in my entire life. Being surrounded by these people that live and breath the game is inspiring. Well needless to say there was about 5 of us in the studio, doing what the english do best...drinking and playing games. Well the 3 actual staffers got to talking and let me in on what is currently in the works. Lets just say there is a nearly completed Army book and range of miniatures that is amazing. The idea is apparently supposed to re-kindle the current state of the company and bring back alot of previous gamers that have not been spending as well as attract new gamers. The idea of a surprise new army release is the whole grand scheme...something no one expected. They said that is why there is a gap in releases for fantasy mini's. This range is nothing we have ever seen before. Something completely new that is supposed to take everyone (in and outside of the game) by surprise. A disturbance, bigger than the tear that Chaos brought, brings in this new race. It was like a dream come true for me. I really am biting my tongue here...but just think the opposite side of the road in regards to the later. Sorry...but thats all I've got.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

It's finally true:-

Chaos, squat, fishmen!!!!! The army i have always wanted


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't understand what this bloke has to lose if he spills to beans. It's not as though his job is on the line if he does say. Taking it at face value, I wonder exactly what _is_ in the pipeline. It's fairly expected to be Skaven and BoC at some point, and a new army... Cathay? Chaos Dwarfs (a proper job)?

[EDIT: Harry lends some credence to the rumours - or he could just be having a laugh at our expense!]


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

"Opposite side of the road from chaos..." some kind of angelic celestials? Or is that too literal? Or maybe "Knights of Law"... like, space marines for WHFB...

Just checked the Warseer thread, like one of the posters on there I was wondering if this originated on April 1st.

:somewhat sceptical cyclops:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Here come the fantasy Tau.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well it could always be a return of the Old Ones. That would pretty much be the opposite to Chaos and could fit in with current lore. It would also be very surprising since the Old Ones are so advanced, nearly extict, and were chased off by Chaos in the first place.

The guy might not want to spill to much for fear he'll never get to use this contact again. He keeps the secrets and more might get spilled to him later.

Or it could all be crap, and the story was leaked just to make people hypothesize and drum up some more people to get into fantasy in hopes of this new super secret army release.

Or the Chaos, squat, fishmen thing. I'd buy that army too.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I would imagine this is an April fool thing. I doubt GW would seek to release a new race now of all times. This is a company that prefers to play it safe and I think it more likely they will focus on proven ranges. But, you never know!


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

I was far from convinced when he posted it the other day there and i'm even less convinced now, 
mainly as I just can't see anything more being released this year,
but time will tell anyway


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe it's the Grolsch talking but I'd love to take a leap of faith and wish it was true rather than some bullshit for attention. *Crosses fingers for Cathay*


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Fluff'Ead said:


> Here come the fantasy Tau.


We technically have Fantasy Tau in the Wood Elves.

But Cathay would be fricken AWESOME!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Cathay would be rules-wise completely identical to the Empire...or so I've heard. This is definitely interesting news, but I don't think "opposite side of the road from Chaos" necessarily means "good guys."


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

How bout Araby, the fantasy version of tallarn!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Not convinced, but what a result if there is any truth to it!


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would say its chaos dwarfs as if you have looked carefully at the battle for skull past book it say at the summarys that chaos dwarf don't have an army book *(yet)*


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Franko1111 said:


> I would say its chaos dwarfs as if you have looked carefully at the battle for skull past book it say at the summarys that chaos dwarf don't have an army book *(yet)*


a couple of GW's main guys recently that they would love to do chaos dwaves but it won't be for a long time as they have far too much to keep up with at the moment, this in itself doesn't make the original statement sound too hopeful


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Grrrrrgh I want my nasty chaos dwarfs that is an army that would be fun to collect and in my opinion would sell more than if scaven or beastmen were redone (but i would also get beastmen if you could have an all Minotaur army)


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Franko1111 said:


> Grrrrrgh I want my nasty chaos dwarfs that is an army that would be fun to collect and in my opinion would sell more than if scaven or beastmen were redone (but i would also get beastmen if you could have an all Minotaur army)


On the bright side at least you aren't waiting on a new squat codex :grin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As with most posters here, I am very sceptical about this. Seems like a shit April Fools joke to me, I can't see GW coming up with a completely off the wall army and model range without people knowing well in advance something big is inbound. If it happens fantastic in theory (assuming they put more playtesting in to it than they did with OK), if not I won't be surprised.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, if it IS a new Chaos Dwarf Book, I'll start playing Fantasy as soon as I can buy it! I always wanted to play them, but couldn't afford it...*sob* :wink:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I want a new 40K army. The last "new" army I can remember was Tau, I believe. And that was a while ago.

EDIT:

OH WAIT! Strike that! Thank you, memory, for not working. Completely spaced Chaos Demons.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know whether i'm buying it or not. Until there is stronger evidence ie models or a name for the army.

If i had to put my money on any army though it would be chaos dwarves. They've always had some classic models. They are one of those armies that have always been there but don't have a book or and up to date models.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I think Jervis said something like "There are actually to many armys in our games to have a new army and keep updating the others"...I dont think there will be a new army, plus the warhammer world has been nearly completly explored, and the roads to Cathay and Nippon(i'm not sure its the right name in the english version) are quite dangerous, and furthermore *really* long..i dont think a Cathay army would travel 3 or 4 months just to fight some Wood Elves...

For the Chaos Dwarfs rumours...Well Chaos already have 3 armys...


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> For the Chaos Dwarfs rumours...Well Chaos already have 3 armys...


it will happen one day, but as GW recently confirmed "it won't be any time soon"


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i dont beleive it atall the opposite to chaos is order and that is most of the other armies


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Could be Cathay, or Dragonfolk. But what I would really like are new sub-races for the Tau empire. I have made some specific campaign designs for a race of falcon-people that joined the Tau Empire. I designed them to be close combat machines, far superior than any Khorne berserkers or Black Templars. I will have characteristics and pictures of them soon.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hmm.... if it turns out to be true, very big if, I'd agree it's probably the chaos dwarves. That or he's just excited about the new beastmen coming out...

Perhaps though, they could be starting a new campaign with it's own book, like the Armageddon campaign or warhammer seige? maybe not a new race, but a new add-on with new models? Perhaps with a new sub-race like cathay, the same way armageddon had different armies?

All baseless speculation though, until proven otherwise. More likely an April fools joke on the guy.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is something none of us have thought of. The new army could be Amazons.


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

Probably the cathay or chaos dwarfs or a race of dragon people


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt this is true but I'd vote for pygmies as I still have some lying in a box somewhere.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's Kislev I'm gonna be fucked off.

Nice find though Jez 

Still. I wonder how much of this was someone dropping a hint at a new army book arising for Kudos?

I could say that Games Workshop are planning a whole new army, and with each new release of an old army, speak to my "source", and find out that it's been shelved til a rainy day.

Maddermax, that's a really good idea, never thought of a new campaign scenario (a la Planet Strike). I hope they bring Ship Battles back in, though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like hogwash to me, the rumour just reads like a made up story,GW staff don't just invite total strangers for random games and discuss company sensitive information in front of them.This rumor is basically describing a warhammer/40k fans wet dream.Plus its far to vague, at some point in the future GW will introduce or reintroduce an army and they will make it out to be the biggest thing since sliced bread when they do, just like they do with everything else.

rumour = no ,prediction? = maybe ,but only like i can predict i may have a BBQ this year.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Well the thing said that it was something no one would expect so I doubt any or our guesses are correct, because we have heard of them and would expect them. An army of angel like things would be awesome (someone said this above, or something like it). I would drop my orcs for that stuff.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I dont know how credible this piece of info is but ... **Crosses Fingers** *Squints* Please be Chaos Dwrafs.. Please be Chaos Dwrafs.. Please be Chaos Dwrafs.. Please be Chaos Dwrafs..



Chaosftw


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Imperial Guard. Yes, a lost Division of Imperial guard land, and plan to conquer the Warhammer World for the Eternal Emperor!

I'd put my belief in "April fools" and "Old Ones". But, the Old ones would immediatly take control of the Slann/Lizardmen, and they just got a new book, so i suspect...not.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

If its Cathay I'm already down GW spending my cash, I've been wanting to do a Shu or Wei themed army for ages, if it happens I'm all over it. 

Of course It'll probably be the fishmen or something else, but I can dream.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Of course It'll probably be the fishmen or something else, but I can dream.


Anything but fishmen, that would sorely tax my will to play warhammer if they stooped that low! :laugh:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a unit of 25 fishmen. I died a little inside when I couldn't get any more.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Everyone loves the idea of a Cathay army (and has done for years), I have no idea why GW haven't done it.

Think about it.
Rare units of Terracotta golem warriors.
Heroes riding temple dogs.
Cathayan Battle magic (watch Zu warriors and try not to be excited)
Magical wire-fu heroes.
The leaders cannot ride Dragons.... They can be dragons!
Skirmishing Shao-lin style Dragon Monks.
The Chinese have the coolest magical weapon ideas ever (Zu Warriors again)
BURNING TAR-COVERED PIGS!!!
Special characters based on Sun-tsu, Mulan and Chow-Yun-Fucking-Fat!
ROCKETS!
GW can start sucking up to the biggest market in the world!
The Monkey King
Mongolian Auxillaries
Everyone has seen the size of a Cathayan long-sword and wants to see a human wielding one.

Come GW wake up and get working on it:threaten:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> BURNING TAR-COVERED PIGS!!!


Where the hell is my green stuff!!


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

I may just be missing something completely but what is Cathay? (besides being obviously chinese oriented)


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Cathay is the land to the far east on the warhammer world map (china since warhammer map is basically earth) the most we have gotten at a hint of cathay is in the OK book it states how they come form somewhere near there (mongolia anyone) and the ogres raid the road between cathay and the empire often.

Cathay would be sweet, so would chaos dwarfs although I think most of there appeal was those hats.

overall the original post doesn't seem very legit to me he probably drank a few to many and thought he had a wonderful conversation with someone important.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is something none of us have thought of. The new army could be Amazons.


Tbh, I thought of this, then disregarded it - don't they only have one 'city'? That's even if they're mentioned in the new Lizardmen book, haven't read it so I can't say, but no mention in DE book...and, why go to the Old World for slaves if there's scantily clad women just past them thar hills?

Tbh, a Kislevite list would be pretty cool. Maybe it's another Undead book, Forces of the Vampire Coast, aka Vampirates!?! 





DISCLAIMER: Note - Vampirates is a trademark of Justin Somper/Simon and Schuster, its just a cool word. No reference to the characters or background of the Vampirates universe is intended.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Its Space Marines!

unexpected, and gives them another reason for a new book before anyone else.


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

the original post said it was an entirely new army. a lot of people on warseer are hoping for chaos dwarves...................that would not be a new army.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The only army I could see coming from a rift in space and time would be the Old Ones, or maybe the long rumoured Fishmen. I just don't think GW is airtight enough that this is the first leak of a "entirely new race". The Tau leaked a year in advance.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

well yea tau are space communists with big guns. Technically this could be a year in advance for this "new" army, who knows since the guy who posted didn't say anything useful.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Well he said unexpected. Chaos Dwarfs and fishmen are known, thus expected.

So we have to think outside the box, so to say.

I would not say Old Ones as they would probably pick up the Lizardmen as one army, if not then the Lizardmen would consider themselves unworthy and probably die from despair.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's an Eldrad list, the entire Warhammer World is trapped inside that Blackstone Fortress! :laugh: Eldrad reappears somewhere in Tilea, amnesiac, but aware there's something he has to defeat, and with a suspicious hatred of Archaon...:victory:


----------

